# Snowy finally showed up



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice man!


----------



## dannylightning (Dec 10, 2015)

awesome photos,  super sharp...


kind of looks to have a orange or yellowish tint to them on my screen though


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Nice man!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> awesome photos,  super sharp...
> 
> 
> kind of looks to have a orange or yellowish tint to them on my screen though



Thanks. Yup shot at the golden hour, 1/2 hour before sunset tonight


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice lookin bird!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> Nice lookin bird!



Thanks


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice soft lighting is just golden.Beautiful shots


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 10, 2015)

SWEETNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great shots Snowysnowy


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice soft lighting is just golden.Beautiful shots



 Thanks. yes nice soft late afternoon filtered sunshine


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> SWEETNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great shots Snowysnowy



Thanks


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 10, 2015)

I think I would freak out if I ever saw one in the wild.  Pee my pants, drop my camera, you name it. "I'd probably yell in joy and scare it away actually".


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> I think I would freak out if I ever saw one in the wild.  Pee my pants, drop my camera, you name it. "I'd probably yell in joy and scare it away actually".



 Ha ha This was only the second one I've seen this season. It was pretty relaxed. We sat together for a 1/2 hour enjoying the nice weather


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 10, 2015)

Those look really great. Really sharp! I love #3 it is just funny!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> Those look really great. Really sharp! I love #3 it is just funny!



Thanks


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 10, 2015)

Awesome Michael!  I hope we get one down here this year!


----------



## scooter2044 (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice shots! The third one looks like he's tipping his imaginary hat to you.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> Awesome Michael!  I hope we get one down here this year!



Thanks Kris. They've been slow to get here, hopefully they'll keep moving south for you


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2015)

scooter2044 said:


> Nice shots! The third one looks like he's tipping his imaginary hat to you.



Thank you


----------



## runnah (Dec 11, 2015)

IM packing my car and will be there tomorrow!

p.s. i'll bring the beer.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 11, 2015)

OMG that third shot. LOVE it. Can't wait until they come back to our area. I'm hearing scattered reports that they have been seen.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2015)

runnah said:


> IM packing my car and will be there tomorrow!
> 
> p.s. i'll bring the beer.


 
Cool. I hope he hangs around the last one only stopped by for a day


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2015)

symplybarb said:


> OMG that third shot. LOVE it. Can't wait until they come back to our area. I'm hearing scattered reports that they have been seen.



Thank you Hopefully  they'll get there soon


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 11, 2015)

Over the top. 

I'm coming too...bringing Milwaukee's Best, can of spam, and some saltines. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Over the top.
> 
> I'm coming too...bringing Milwaukee's Best, can of spam, and some saltines.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Thanks. Sounds good just like what my grandfather used to bring on fishing outings when I was a kid (1960's)


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 11, 2015)

Other than having acute owl envy, I have to say I really like these.  Ed


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> Other than having acute owl envy, I have to say I really like these.  Ed



Thanks Ed


----------



## annamaria (Dec 12, 2015)

Great shots, love number three.


----------



## baturn (Dec 12, 2015)

Excellent! I wish we had them around here. Of course, we have several other types of owls, and I don't have any photos of them either.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 12, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Great shots, love number three.





baturn said:


> Excellent! I wish we had them around here. Of course, we have several other types of owls, and I don't have any photos of them either.



Thank you


----------



## LarryLomona (Dec 12, 2015)

I've never seen one in person. I would love to see and photograph them.


----------

